# Pressure Washer



## f350ca (Apr 29, 2016)

I need all the help I can get when it comes to keeping things clean. Was given a little portable electric pressure washer years ago. It only worked long enough to convince me the gas one was a pain, its never been started again. The one I have now is sufficient, but by the time I dig it out of the back of the shop, hook up the hose, find the wand plug it in drag it out side its usually easier to leave things dirty. Thats what happened the last time I had the atv's out. So I decided to have a permanently mounted one by the door. Started looking at pumps, some junk then looked at commercial ones, then industrial. In the end bought a made in Italy Comet brand triplex.



Had a pump from a jacuzzi that someone gave me. Its 220 volt and 15 amp on its high speed of 3400 rpm, so guessing around 3 hp, a little more than they recommended for the pump.




The shaft however was 1/2 inch with a 3/8 thread on the end. Built it up with the mig. (no pictures, it wasn't pretty), as usual the end warped so I used the steady rest on the bearing surface and re-centered the end.




Turned it between centers or collet and centre to 5/8 to match the pump. Its now in the mill, ready for a keyway after coffee.

Greg


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 29, 2016)

just mount the motor on the bed,turn it on and cut ;-)


----------



## f350ca (Apr 29, 2016)

Now why didn't I think of that, could have had it running when I built it up too, but guess the ground would have wrapped up pretty quick.
The keyway done.



being that its not a flange mount motor that ring wasn't 4 1/2 OD so had to make an adapta plate.




Now it gets interesting, making silk purses out of sows ears. The bolt patterns for the motor and pump aren't quite the same but real close. So the plan is to drill and thread the plate for the larger pump mount studs, Loctite them in then, drill and thread those for the motor bolts. HUM


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 29, 2016)

_Heck if it was easy anyone could do it._
_*G*_


----------



## f350ca (Apr 30, 2016)

Finished up the adapta plate. The offsets for the holes were 0.045 out x and y. As planed used loctite on the studs and held them with jam nuts while drilling and threading for the motor bolts.




Not the most conventional method of fastening but it seams to have worked.




Greg


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 30, 2016)

I love the mounting bolt solution, very creative.  I'm gonna have to remember that one.


----------



## f350ca (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks Jim, we got lucky on that one. I hadn't bothered to grow it out, was afraid the second hole would end up half in the stud and half in the aluminum, would have been a bear to tap.

Greg


----------



## f350ca (Apr 30, 2016)

Have the pump mounted and some of the plumbing done. Need to get to town for some conduit to run a 220 circuit over to it and a couple more fittings.



Greg


----------



## f350ca (May 1, 2016)

Had the pump in the corner of the shop, there was no room for a real, decided coiling the hose would get old and messy quick so today I made a real and moved the pump over too a open part of the wall.




Greg


----------



## f350ca (May 3, 2016)

Decided to use a contractor for the on/off, gives me the option of a pressure switch to turn it off if I want. Needed an enclosure for the relay and 24 volt transformer, Cut it out on the plasma table from a shelf out of some office furniture.



Ran the conduit for the 220 volt line, wasn't sure on the electrical code, think you need a disconnect switch if its more than a few feet from the service panel so went with a plugin rather than hard wire into the box. Finished up the last bit of plumbing on the feed water and its ready to go.
Works great, fairly quiet, better than the little portable I had. Still need to make a holder for a detergent bottle if I decide to use the injector.



Thanks for watching.
Greg


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2016)

Nice project, Greg. Easy to use pressure washers tend to get used more than the ones that are a pain. Getting used more translates into more clean stuff, not a bad thing!


----------



## savarin (May 4, 2016)

Now you can use it to make a pulse jet


----------



## Firestopper (May 4, 2016)

Impressive adaptation Greg, thanks for sharing.


----------

